# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  The Elemental Adept (D&D 3.5 Base Class)

## Alabenson

*The Elemental Adept
*

Elemental adepts are individuals who have learned to channel the raw power of the Inner Planes and bend it to their will. Not only are they able to conjure and project portions of the Inner Planes, wielding the very matter of the Inner Planes as a lethal weapon, but they are also able to learn powerful invocations which allow them to accomplish a wide variety of effects. 

*Adventures:* Most elemental adepts adventure to further hone their abilities to tap into the Inner Planes. Some will travel to places where the Inner Planes bleed into the Material like religious pilgrims traveling to a holy site. Others will seek to find and destroy pockets of elemental activity, whether out of a desire to protect the Material Plane from extraplanar interference, or because they identify with an opposing element.

*Characteristics:* Elemental adepts are able to project portions of the Inner Planes as a lethal attack, inflicting damage and other effects depending on the specific nature of the elements called upon. In addition, elemental adepts are able to learn various invocations that enable them to create a variety of effects.

*Alignment:* While many elemental adepts lean towards neutrality, they may be of any alignment. The powers of the Inner Planes may be wielded by anyone with the inclination and ability.

*Religion:* Most elemental adepts tend to gravitate towards deities whose portfolios contain one or more elements, such as many nature deities. In addition, many elemental adepts worship the various Elemental Princes instead of traditional gods.

*Background:* Some elemental adepts learn their craft in monasteries devoted to one or more of the Inner Planes. Such places typically are found in remote locations far from civilization, where their initiates can view the awesome majesty of the elements first hand. Other elemental adepts are self-taught, learning to harness the power of the Inner Planes through a combination of natural skill and focused study.
Most elemental adepts, however, learn their craft through an apprenticeship with an older, more experienced elemental adept. Such a mentor may view the younger elemental adept as either a potential pawn, an ally in the making depending on their alignment.

*Races:* The vast majority of elemental adepts are humans, who frequently explore unorthodox avenues to acquire power. Half-orcs make up a sizable minority, attracted to the primal power of the Inner Planes, as do dwarves, who have a strong racial connection to the element of earth. Elves find the elemental adepts methods of wielding pure elemental power to be crude compared to more traditional forms of magic, and few gnomes or halflings have the inclination to enter the class.

*Other Classes:* Elemental adepts tend to get along well with melee focused classes such as fighters and rogues, who appreciate their ability to disrupt and disable opponents. Similarly, elemental adepts tend to get along well with clerics of nature or elemental deities, unless they happen to venerate an opposing element. Druids, however, find elemental adepts highly distasteful, viewing them as playing with powers they dont fully comprehend.

*Role:* An elemental adepts role in a party is determined by their choice of elemental blasts and invocations known. One area that almost every elemental adept excels, however, is the ability to disrupt and disable enemy combatants.

*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
Elemental Adepts have the following game statistics
*Abilities:* Charisma is extremely valuable to elemental adepts, as it helps determine the saving throw DCs for their elemental blast effects and invocations. A high Dexterity is also quite helpful, as it helps the elemental adept hit with their elemental blasts.
*Alignment:* Any
*Hit Die:* D6
*Starting Age:* As bard
*Starting Gold:* As barbarian

*Class Skills:*
Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (religion), Knowledge (the planes), Profession, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Survival, Swim, Use Magic Device
*Skill Points at 1st level:* (4 + Intelligence Modifier) x4
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 4 + Intelligence Modifier

*Level*
*BAB*
*Fort*
*Ref*
*Will*
*Special*
*Invocations Known*

*1st*
+0
+0
+0
+2
Elemental Blast 1d6
1

*2nd*
+1
+0
+0
+3
Elemental Resistances +2
2

*3rd*
+2
+1
+1
+3
Elemental Blast 2d6
2

*4th*
+3
+1
+1
+4
Additional Elemental Blast
3

*5th*
+3
+1
+1
+4
Elemental Blast 3d6
3

*6th*
+4
+2
+2
+5
Elemental Familiar, Elemental Resistances +4, Lesser Invocations
4

*7th*
+5
+2
+2
+5
Elemental Blast 4d6
4

*8th*
+6
+2
+2
+6
Additional Elemental Blast
5

*9th*
+6
+3
+3
+6
Elemental Blast 5d6
5

*10th*
+7
+3
+3
+7
 Blast Range Increases, Elemental Resistances +6
6

*11th*
+8
+3
+3
+7
Elemental Blast 6d6, Greater Invocations
7

*12th*
+9
+4
+4
+8
Additional Elemental Blast
7

*13th*
+9
+4
+4
+8
 Elemental Blast 7d6
8

 *14th*
+10
+4
+4
+9
 Elemental Resistances +8
8

 *15th*
+11
+5
+5
+9
 Elemental Blast 8d6
9

*16th*
+12
+5
+5
+10
 Additional Elemental Blast, Dark Invocations
10

*17th*
+12
+5
+5
+10
 Elemental Blast 9d6
10

 *18th*
+13
+6
+6
+11
 Elemental Immunities
11

 *19th*
+14
+6
+6
+11
Elemental Blast 10d6, Blast Range Increases
11

*20th*
+15
+6
+6
+12
Additional Elemental Blast, _Summon Monolith_
12



*_Special thanks to Southern Cross for putting together the updated table_

*Class Features*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* An elemental adept is proficient with all simple weapons. They are not proficient with any type of armor or shield. Like arcane spellcasters, an elemental adept wearing armor or using a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure (all invocations have somatic components).

*Invocations:* An elemental adept has a repertoire of attacks, defenses, and other abilities known as elemental invocations, which allow him to focus the power of the Inner Planes to a specific end. An elemental adept can use any invocation he knows at will.
An elemental adepts invocations are spell-like abilities; using an invocation is therefore a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity. To avoid provoking such attacks, an elemental adept can use an invocation defensively by making a successful Concentration check. An invocation can be disrupted, just as a spell can be ruined during casting. If an elemental adept is hit by an attack while invoking, he is entitled to a Concentration check to successfully use the invocation, just as a spellcaster would be. His invocations are subject to spell resistance unless an invocations description specifically states otherwise. An elemental adepts caster level with his invocations is equal to his class level. He can dismiss any invocation as a standard action, just as a wizard can dismiss a spell.
If an invocation allows a saving throw, its DC is 10 + the equivalent spell level + the elemental adepts Cha modifier. Since spell-like abilities are not spells, an elemental adept cannot benefit from the Spell Focus feat or from feats that let him convert or spend an arcane spell slot to produce some other effect. He can, however, benefit from the Ability Focus feat (MM 303), as well as from feats that emulate metamagic effects for spell-like abilities.
The four grades of elemental invocations, in order of their relative power, are least, lesser, greater, and dark. A 1st-level elemental adept begins with knowledge of one least invocation, gaining access to more invocations as he attains levels. At any level when an elemental adept learns a new invocation, he can also replace an invocation he already knows with another invocation of the same or lower grade.
Unlike other spell-like abilities, elemental invocations are subject to arcane spell failure chance as described under Weapon and Armor Proficiency above.
Finally, just like warlocks (see _Complete Arcane_, elemental adepts can qualifiy for some prestige classes usually intended for spellcasters.

*Bonus Languages:* An elemental adept adds Aquan, Auran, Ignan and Terran to their list of bonus languages available.

*Elemental Blast (Su):* The most basic ability of an elemental adept is the power to channel portions of the Inner Planes as a ranged attack, inflicting damage and other debilitating effects.
An elemental blast, unless otherwise specified, is treated as a ranged touch attack with a range of 60 feet. At 10th level, the range of an elemental adepts elemental blast increases to 120 feet, and at 19th level its range increases again to 240 feet. 
In addition damage, most elemental blasts have secondary effects that require opponents to make saving throws against additional effects. The DC for an elemental blasts additional effects is 10 + 1/2 elemental adept class level + the elemental adepts Charisma modifier. The feat Ability Focus (elemental blast) increases the DC for all saving throws associated with any of an elemental adepts elemental blasts by 2.
As an elemental adept increases in level, their elemental blasts may gain additional secondary effects. Unless otherwise noted in the elemental blasts description, an opponent struck by an elemental blast must make a separate saving throw against each secondary effect an elemental blast has.
At 1st level, an elemental adept may project a single type of elemental energy, which determines both the type of damage the elemental blast does and any additional effects it has. At 4th level, and every four levels after that (8th, 12th, 16th, and 20th), the elemental adept learns to project an additional type of elemental energy. Whenever an elemental adept uses their elemental blast, they may choose to project any type of elemental energy that they know.

*Elemental Resistances (Ex):* At 2nd level, an elemental adepts body begins to become more like the denizens of the planes from which they call their power, granting them a +2 bonus to their saving throws against poison, sleep effects, paralysis, and stunning. This bonus increases to +4 at 6th level, +6 at 10th level, and +8 at 14th level.

*Elemental Familiar:* At 6th level, or anytime thereafter, an elemental adept may summon a small air, earth, fire, or water elemental to serve as a familiar. 
An elemental adepts familiar gains the usual familiar benefits given on pages 52-53 of the _Players Handbook_, however its type does not change.

*Elemental Immunities (Ex):* At 18th level, an elemental adept gains immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, and stunning.

*Summon Monolith (Sp):* At 20th level, an elemental adept gains the ability to call forth a powerful elemental ally once per day. As a standard action, the elemental adept may summon an elemental monolith (CA pg. 156) which serves him for one round per elemental adept level. This ability is the equivalent of a 9th level spell.

*Elemental Blasts*

*Spoiler: Elemental Blast Descriptions*
Show

*Air Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a buffeting torrent of swirling vapor which deals bludgeoning damage. Any opponent who is struck by an air blast is also subjected to a bull rush (modifier equal to your elemental adept class level + your Charisma modifier). However, the damage die of an air blast is reduced from d6 to d4.
At 5th level, your air blasts bull rush modifier increases to your elemental adept class level + your Charisma modifier +4. Furthermore, any creature pushed back by the bull rush effect must succeed at a Reflex save or be knocked prone as well.
At 10th level, your air blasts s bull rush modifier increases to your elemental adept class level + your Charisma modifier +8. Furthermore, any creature struck by the air blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or be dazed for 1 round.
At 15th level, your air blasts s bull rush modifier increases to your elemental adept class level + your Charisma modifier +16. Furthermore, the elemental adept may choose to project the air blast as a 30 foot cone. All creatures inside the cone are subjected to a bull rush and must succeed on a Reflex save. Those that fail take damage and must save against the air blasts daze effect as though they had been struck by it. Those that succeed on the Reflex save take half damage and are not subject to the air blasts daze effect.

*Dust Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a stinging stream of grit and dust which deals slashing damage. Any opponent who is damaged by a dust blast must succeed on a Reflex save or take a -2 penalty to all attack rolls for 1 round.
At 5th level, any opponent who is damaged by a dust blast must succeed on a Reflex save or take a -4 penalty to AC and a -2 penalty to attack rolls for 3 rounds. On a successful save, they take a -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of their next turn. This effect supersedes the previous secondary effect.
At 10th level, any opponent who is damaged by a dust blast must also succeed at a Fortitude save or be blinded for 1 round.
At 15th level, the elemental adept may choose to project the dust blast as a 30 foot cone. All creatures inside the cone must succeed on a Reflex save. Those that fail take damage and must save against the dust blasts secondary effects as though they had been struck by it. Those that succeed on the Reflex save take half damage and are not subject to the dust blasts secondary effects.

*Earth Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a large shard of rock which deals bludgeoning and piercing damage. This blast is resolved as a normal ranged attack instead of a touch attack, however the elemental adept receives a bonus on the attack role equal to one half his elemental adept class level rounded up.
At 6th level and every five levels thereafter, the elemental adept produces an additional blast with using earth blast. This elemental adept makes a separate attack roll for each earth blast produced at his highest base attack bonus. These additional blasts may be fired at either the same target or different targets, but all must be aimed at targets within 30 feet of one another.

*Fire Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a fist-sized ball of flame which deals fire damage. This blast deals additional damage equal to one half an elemental adepts class level rounded up.
At 5th level, any creature struck by a fire blast must succeed on a Reflex save or catch fire, taking an additional 1d6 fire damage per round for 1d4 rounds. This additional fire damage increases by 1d6 for every four elemental adept levels beyond 5th (2d6 at 9th, 3d6 at 13th, 4d6 at 17th)
At 10th level, all creatures within 10 feet of a creature struck by a fire blast must succeed on a Reflex save or take fire damage equal to one half of the elemental adepts elemental blast damage. In addition, creatures that fail their Reflex saves must also save against all of the fire blast's secondary effects.
At 15th, any creature damaged by a fire blast must succeed on a Will save or be dazed for 1 round.

*Ice Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a stream of ice shards which deals cold damage. Any creature damaged by an ice blast must succeed on a Fortitude save or suffer a -2 Dexterity penalty for 2 rounds.
At 5th level, any creature damaged by an ice blast must also succeed on a second Fortitude save or have all movement speeds halved for 2 rounds.
At 10th level, any creature damaged by an ice blast must succeed on a Fortitude save or be _slowed_ for 3 rounds. On a successful save, they are _slowed_ for 1 round. This supersedes both of the previous secondary effects.
At 15th level, the elemental adept may choose to project the ice blast as a 30 foot cone. All creatures inside the cone must succeed on a Reflex save. Those that fail take damage and must save against the ice blasts secondary effects as though they had been struck by it. Those that succeed on the Reflex save take half damage and are not subject to the ice blasts secondary effects.

*Lightning Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a bolt of lightning which deals electricity damage. This blast deals additional damage equal to one half an elemental adepts class level rounded up.
At 5th level, any creature struck by a lightning blast must succeed on a Fortitude save or be deafened for 1d4+1 rounds. On a successful save, they are deafened for 1 round.
At 10th level, a lightning blast can jump from the initial target to a number of secondary targets equal to one half your elemental adept level. Each secondary target must be within 30 feet of the primary target, and takes damage equal to half the damage dealt to the primary target unless they succeed at a Reflex save. Furthermore, each secondary target who fails their Reflex save must also save against the lightning blast's secondary effects.
At 15th level, any creature damaged by a lightning blast must succeed on a Fortitude save or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.

*Magma Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a ball of glowing magma which deals half fire damage half bludgeoning damage. Any creature struck by a magma blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or be knocked prone.
At 5th level, any creature knocked prone by a magma blast must also succeed on a Reflex save or be entangled for 1d4 rounds. A creature can break free of this entanglement as a full round action with a successful Strength check (DC 20)
At 10th level, any creature damaged by a magma blast must succeed at a Reflex save or take additional fire damage the following round equal to one half the initial damage dealt by the magma blast.
At 15th level, an elemental adept can choose to have the magma blast take the form of a 15 foot burst, with a range equal to the elemental blasts normal range. All creatures inside the burst must succeed on a Reflex save or take damage as though they had been struck by the magma blast, including damage the following round. On a successful save the magma blast only deals half damage and creatures do not take damage the following round. A magma blast projected as a 15 foot burst does not subject creatures to the usual knockdown or entanglement effects.

*Negative Energy Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a stream of pulsating shadows which have different effects depending on whether the target is living or undead. Against living targets, a negative energy blast deals negative energy damage, and the damage die is increased from d6 to d8. Undead who are struck by a negative energy blast instead gain a number of temporary hp equal to 1 per elemental adept level. These temporary hp last for 1 minute.
At 5th level, any living creature damaged by a negative energy blast must succeed at a Will save or be shaken for 1 round per elemental adept level. Any undead struck by a negative energy blast receives a profane bonus to attack rolls and saving throws equal to one third the elemental adepts class levels (minimum +1). This bonus lasts for 3 rounds.
At 10th level, any living creature damaged by a negative energy blast must succeed at a Will save or be frightened for 1 round per elemental adept level. On a successful save, a living creature is shaken for 1 round. Any undead struck by a negative energy blast is _hasted_ for 2 rounds.
At 15th level, any living creature damaged by a negative energy blast must succeed at a Will save or be panicked for 1 round per elemental adept level. On a successful save, a living creature is shaken for 1d4 rounds. Any undead struck by a negative energy blast gains immunity to turning and any other positive energy effect for 3 rounds.

*Ooze Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a blob of dark sludge that deals acid damage. Any creature damaged by an ooze blast must succeed on a Fortitude save or take a -2 penalty to attack rolls for 1 round.
At 5th level, any creature hit by an ooze blast must succeed on a Reflex save or begin taking an additional 1d6 acid damage per round for 1d4 rounds. This additional acid damage increases by 1d6 for every four elemental adept levels beyond 5th (2d6 at 9th, 3d6 at 13th, 4d6 at 17th)
At 10th level, any creature damaged by an ooze blast must succeed on a Fortitude save or be sickened for 2 rounds. On a successful save, the creature is sickened for 1 round. This effect supersedes the base secondary effect.
At 15th level, the elemental adept may choose to project the ooze blast as a 60 foot line. All creatures inside the line must succeed on a Reflex save. Those that fail take damage and must save against the ooze blasts secondary effects as though they had been struck by it. Those that succeed on the Reflex save take half damage and are not subject to the ooze blasts secondary effects.

*Positive Energy Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a beam of pure white light which has different effects depending on whether the target is living or undead. Against undead targets, a positive energy blast deals positive energy damage, and the damage die is increased from d6 to d8. Living creatures who are struck by a positive energy blast instead gain a number of temporary hp equal to 1 per elemental adept level. These temporary hp last for 1 minute.
At 5th level, any undead damaged by a positive energy blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or take a -2 penalty to attacks and saving throws for 1 round. Any living creature struck by a positive energy blast receives a sacred bonus to attack rolls and saving throws equal to one third the elemental adepts class levels (minimum +1). This bonus lasts for 3 rounds.
At 10th level, any undead damaged by a positive energy blast must succeed at a Reflex save or take additional damage the following round equal to the initial damage dealt. Any living creature struck by a positive energy blast is _hasted_ for 2 rounds.
At 15th level, any undead damaged by a positive energy blast must succeed at a Will save or be restricted to taking either a single move action or attack action for 2 rounds. On a successful save, the undead is restricted to taking either a single move action or attack action for 1 round. Any living creature struck by a positive energy blast gain immunity to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects (such as from _inflict_ spells or _chill touch_) for 3 rounds.

*Smoke Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a dark cloud of smoke and ash which deals fire damage. Any creature damaged by a smoke blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or take a -2 penalty to attack rolls for 1 round.
At 5th level, any creature damaged by a smoke blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or be sickened for 2 rounds. On a successful save, the creature is sickened for 1 round. This effect supersedes the previous secondary effect.
At 10th level, any creature damaged by a smoke blast must succeed at a second Fortitude save or be blinded for 1 round.
At 15th level, any creature damaged by a smoke blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or be nauseated for 2 rounds. On a successful save, the creature is sickened for 2 rounds. This effect supersedes the smoke blasts 5th level effect.

*Steam Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a scalding jet of steam that deals fire damage. Any creature damaged by a steam blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or take a -2 penalty to AC for 1 round.
At 5th level, any opponent who is damaged by a steam blast must succeed on a Fortitude save or take a -4 penalty to AC and a -2 penalty to attack rolls for 3 rounds. On a successful save, they take a -2 penalty to attack rolls for 1 round. This effect supersedes the previous secondary effect.
At 10th level, any opponent who is damaged by a steam blast must also succeed at a Fortitude save or be blinded for 1 round.
At 15th level, the elemental adept may choose to project the dust blast as a 60 foot line. All creatures inside the line must succeed on a Reflex save. Those that fail take damage and must save against the steam blasts secondary effects as though they had been struck by it. Those that succeed on the Reflex save take half damage and are not subject to the steam blasts secondary effects.

*Water Blast*
The elemental blast takes the form of a torrent of water which deals bludgeoning damage. Any creature struck by a water blast must also succeed at a Fortitude save or be thrown back 10 feet and knocked prone.
At 5th level, any opponent struck by a water blast must succeed at a Fortitude save or take an additional 2d6 damage and be thrown back 20 feet and knocked prone. This effect supersedes the previous secondary effect.
At 10th level, an elemental adept may choose to project a water blast that is either boiling hot or freezing cold. 
A boiling water blast deals half bludgeoning damage, half fire damage, and any creature with the Cold subtype damaged by it must succeed at an additional Fortitude save or be stunned for 1 round.
A freezing water blast deals half bludgeoning damage, half cold damage, and any creature with the Fire subtype damaged by it must succeed at an additional Fortitude save or be stunned for 1 round.
At 15th level, the elemental adept may choose to project the water blast as a 30 foot cone. All creatures inside the cone must succeed on a Reflex save. Those that fail take damage and must save against the water blasts secondary effects as though they had been struck by it. Those that succeed on the Reflex save take half damage and are not subject to the water blasts secondary effects.


*Elemental Adept Invocations*

*Least Invocations:*
*Aquatic Adaptation:* Breath and use elemental blast underwater, gain swim speed.
*Breath of the Night:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page 79
*Brilliant Aura:* Emit brilliant light that grants concealment.
*Earthen Grasp:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 133
*Elemental Survival:* Gain benefits of _endure elements_; survive without food and water.
*Elemental Wisdom:* Gain bonus on Knowledge and Survival checks.
*Ice Patch:* Create a patch of slippery ice; any creature standing on it takes cold damage.
*Leaps and Bounds:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 135
*Lifesense:* Living creatures give off light that only you can see.
*Miasmic Cloud:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 134
*Scalding Gust:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page 81
*Soften Earth and Stone:* Use _soften earth and stone_ as the spell.
*Wall of Smoke:* Use _wall of smoke_ as the spell.

*Lesser Invocations:*
*Brilliant Burst:* Create a short lived zone of blinding positive energy
*Control Water:* Use _control water_ as the spell
*Elemental Flight:* Whirlwind lets you fly at good maneuverability.
*Energy Resistance:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page 80
*Fiery Translocation:* Erupt in flames, teleport a short distance.
*Incinerate Magic:* Use _dispel magic_ that deals fire damage to creatures whose effects are dispelled.
*Sleet Storm:* Use _sleet storm_ as the spell.
*Stony Grasp:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 135
*The Dead Walk:* As in _Complete Arcane_, page 133
*Tremorsense:* Gain tremorsense out to 30 feet.
*Wind Wall:* Use _wind wall_ as the spell

*Greater Invocations:*
*Aura of Flame:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page79
*Chilling Fog:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page 79
*Control Winds:* Use _control winds_ as the spell.
*Earth Glide:* Glide through dirt and metal.
*Elemental Form:* Take the form of an elemental.
*Elemental Vitality:* Gain temporary hit points equal to your level.
* Fog of Darkness:* Create a black cloud that grants concealment and dazes those who enter.
*Radiant Soul:* Gain immunity to energy drain and death effects.

*Dark Invocations*
*Cinderform:* Become a cloud of burning cinders, gaining many benefits of the swarm subtype.
*Control Weather:* Use _control weather_ as the spell.
*Elemental Flight, Greater:* Whirlwind lets you fly at perfect maneuverability.
*Energy Immunity:* As in _Dragon Magic_, page 80
*Incinerate Magic, Greater:* Use _greater dispel magic_ that deals fire damage to creatures whose effects are dispelled.
*Planar Breach:* Open a _gate_ which permits travel to one of the Inner Planes.

*Spoiler: Invocation Descriptions*
Show

*Aquatic Adaptation
Least; 2nd*
When you use this invocation, you gain the ability to breathe underwater. You also gain a swim speed equal to your base land speed. Your elemental blasts function normally underwater regardless of their effects. The invocations effect lasts 24 hours.

*Brilliant Aura
Least; 2nd*
When this invocation is activated, you emit a bright light from your body, producing 30 feet of bright illumination, and 30 feet of shadowy illumination beyond that, which lasts for 1 minute per caster level. This light is so dazzling that you gain 20% concealment against attacks made by opponents within 30 feet, however you also suffer a -20 penalty to Hide checks while this invocation is active.

*Brilliant Burst
Lesser; 4th*
When you use this invocation, you create a zone of bright light within medium range (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) which persists for 1 minute / level, creating bright illumination within a 60 ft. radius, and shadowy illumination out to another 60 ft. Living creatures within the area of bright illumination gain fast healing 2 as long as they remain within the area of bright illumination, but they must also succeed at a Fortitude save or be blinded as long as they remain with the brightly lit area and for 1d10 rounds afterword. Undead creatures within the brightly lit section take 1d6 points of damage as long as they remain within the area.
You can only have one _brilliant burst_ in place at a time; creating a second _brilliant burst_ automatically dismisses any _brilliant burst_ you previously created.

*Cinderform
Dark; 8th*
When you use this invocation, you transform your body into cloud of fine, burning cinders which fill two 10-foot squares (or eight contiguous 5-foot squares, shapeable as you desire). The duration of this ability is 24 hours.
In this swarmlike form, you gain the following characteristics and traits.
-Abilities: Your Strength score drops to 1, but your Dexterity score increases by 6.
-Armor Class: You lose any natural armor or armor bonuses to Armor Class. You gain a +8 size bonus to AC, and a deflection bonus to AC equal to your Charisma modifier.
-Movement: You gain a fly speed of 40 feet with perfect maneuverability. You can pass through openings a Fine creature could pass through.
-Swarm Traits: You are not subject to critical hits or flanking, and you are immune to weapon damage. You cannot be tripped, grappled, or bull rushed, and you cannot grapple an opponent. You are immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures, except for mind-affecting spells and abilities. You take half-again as much damage (+50%) from spells or effects that affect an area. Unlike other swarms of Fine creatures, you are not vulnerable to wind effects. If reduced to 0 hit points or less, or rendered unconscious by nonlethal damage, you instantly return to your normal form in a square of your choice that was formerly covered by the swarm.
-Swarm Attack: You gain a swarm attack that deals 4d6 points of fire damage to any creature whose space you occupy at the end of your turn.
-Distraction: Any living creature vulnerable to your swarm attack that begins its turn in a square occupied by your swarm must make a Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. Spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of your swarm requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level).
-_Possessions_: All of your worn or carried equipment and items become nonfunctional, absorbed into your new form.
You can take only move actions (so you cannot use other invocations or your elemental blasts) while under the effect of _cinderform_.

*Control Water
Lesser; 4th*
You can use _control water_ (PHB, pg 214) as the spell.

*Control Weather
Dark; 7th*
You can use _control weather_ (PHB, pg 214) as the spell.

*Control Winds
Greater; 5th*
You can use _control winds_ (PHB, pg 214) as the spell.

*Earth Glide
Greater; 6th*
This invocation allows you to glide through earth and stone at your land speed as an earth elemental. Your burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor do you create any ripple or other signs of your presence. These effects last for 24 hours.

*Elemental Flight
Lesser; 3rd*
When you use this invocation, your legs are surrounded by a small whirlwind which can carry you through the air. You can fly at a speed equal to your land speed with good maneuverability for 24 hours.

*Elemental Flight, Greater
Dark; 7th*
As _elemental flight_, except that your fly speed is 30 feet faster than your land speed, and your maneuverability is perfect.

*Elemental Form
Greater; 5th*
You can assume the form of an elemental of up to Large size, as the change shape special ability (MM 306), except that you gain the physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution) of your new form. You can remain in the form for up to 24 hours, or until you take a standard action to assume a new form or return to your natural form.

*Elemental Survival
Least; 2nd*
You gain the ability to withstand hot or cold environments as if affected by the _endure elements_ spell (PHB 226). In addition, you do not need to eat or drink. These benefits last for 24 hours.

*Elemental Vitality
Greater; 5th*
You infuse yourself with positive energy, granting yourself temporary hit points equal to your caster level. These hit points last for 24 hours or until you use the invocation again (in which  case any remaining temporary hit points are replaced by the new value).

*Elemental Wisdom
Least; 2nd*
This invocation allows you to tap into the endless wisdom of the natural world. You gain a +6 bonus on Knowledge and Survival checks for a period of 24 hours, and such checks are treated as though you are trained even if you have no ranks in the skill.

*Fiery Translocation
Lesser; 4th*
When you use this invocation, you appear to be completely consumed in burst of flames which deal fire damage equal to 2d6 + your caster level to everything adjacent to you (Reflex save for half). You then instantaneously reform at a point within 10 feet per caster level, as per the _dimension door_ spell. 

* Fog of Darkness
Greater; 5th*
When you use this invocation you create a cloud of pitch black fog with a 40 foot radius within 1000 feet that lasts for one round per caster level. Creatures within the area must make Will saves or be dazed for 1 round. Any creature moving into the fog, or a creature that begins its turn in the fog, must succeed on a Will save or also be dazed for 1 round.
The fog filling the area obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. A creature within 5 feet has concealment. Creatures farther away have total concealment.
You can only have one _fog of darkness_ in place at a time; creating a second _fog of darkness_ automatically dismisses any _fog of darkness_ you previously created.

*Ice Patch
Least; 1st*
You create a 10 foot square patch of icy ground within 30 feet, which persists for 1 round per level. Any creature in the area when the spell is cast must make a successful Reflex save or fall prone. The save is repeated on your turn each round that the creature remains within the area. A creature can walk within or through the area of icy ground at half normal speed, or may attempt to walk within or through the area of icy ground at full speed with a DC 10 Balance check. Failure means that it cant move that round and must make a Reflex save or fall prone, while failure by 5 or more means that it falls with no save. Furthermore, any creature that begins its turn within the area of the icy ground takes 1 point of cold damage.
You can only have one _ice patch_ in place at a time; creating a second _ice patch_ automatically dismisses any _ice patch_ you previously created.

*Incinerate Magic
Lesser; 4th*
You can use _dispel magic_ as the spell. Any creature with an active spell effect dispelled by this invocation takes 1 point of fire damage per level of the spell effect (no save).

*Incinerate Magic, Greater
Dark; 7th*
As _incinerate magic_, except that it dispels as _greater dispel magic_, and you deal 1d6 damage per level of spell effect dispelled.

*Lifesense
Least; 2nd*
When you use this invocation, you gain the ability to perceive the life force of living creatures as visible light for 24 hours. A Medium or smaller creature gives off life force sufficient to provide bright illumination in a 60-foot radius, revealing itself and all features and objects in range to your life-adapted sight. This life-light behaves like regular lightyou cant see into solid objects, or past solid walls. A Large creature gives off life-light in a 120-foot radius, and the radius doubles again for each additional size category larger than Medium, up to a maximum radius of 960 feet for a Colossal creature.

*Planar Breach
Dark; 9th*
When you use this invocation, you may create a portal to one of the Inner Planes, as per the transportation function of the _gate_ spell. Furthermore, anyone who passes through the _gate_ receives the benefits of the _avoid planar effects_ spell for that plane for 24 hours. You do not need to concentrate to maintain the portal, but it can only last for 1 round per caster level.

*Radiant Soul
Greater; 5th*
You gain immunity to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects (such as from _inflict_ spells or _chill touch_) for 24 hours.

*Sleet Storm
Lesser; 3rd*
You can use _sleet storm_ (PHB, pg 280) as the spell.

*Soften Earth and Stone
Least; 2nd*
You can use _soften earth and stone_ (PHB, pg 280) as the spell.

*Tremorsense
Lesser; 4th*
You enhance your senses with the power of elemental earth, gaining tremorsense out to 30 feet for 24 hours.

*Wall of Smoke
Least; 1st*
You can use _wall of smoke_ (SC, pg 235) as the spell.

*Wind Wall
Lesser; 3rd*
You can use _wind wall_ (PHB, pg 302) as the spell.

----------


## qwertyu63

So, it's basically a warlock, altered to fit the inner planes? I like it. The abilities seem quite balanced, and reading over the invocations they seem to work too. Nicely done.

----------


## nonsi

I'd give it the ability to plane-shift.

----------


## Alabenson

> I'd give it the ability to plane-shift.


Strictly speaking, it already has planar travel capability via the Planar Breach invocation.l

----------


## Ziegander

A long time ago I planned to do a "planeteer" version of the warlock, based on Captain Planet, but I never finished it. I don't think it's anywhere on the internet anymore, but I'll check for it...

Nope. Unfortunately it has been stricken from the internets. I think I actually removed it myself long ago.

----------


## nonsi

> Strictly speaking, it already has planar travel capability via the Planar Breach invocation.l


I was thinking of something more intrinsic and earlier than 16th, and it should include planar adaptation.

----------


## Averis Vol

> *The Elemental Adept
> *
> 
> Elemental adepts are individuals who have learned to channel the raw power of the Inner Planes and bend it to their will. Not only are they able to conjure and project portions of the Inner Planes, wielding the very matter of the Inner Planes as a lethal weapon, but they are also able to learn powerful invocations which allow them to accomplish a wide variety of effects. 
> 
> *Adventures:* Most elemental adepts adventure to further hone their abilities to tap into the Inner Planes. Some will travel to places where the Inner Planes bleed into the Material like religious pilgrims traveling to a holy site. Others will seek to find and destroy pockets of elemental activity, whether out of a desire to protect the Material Plane from extraplanar interference, or because they identify with an opposing element.
> 
> *Characteristics:* Elemental adepts are able to project portions of the Inner Planes as a lethal attack, inflicting damage and other effects depending on the specific nature of the elements called upon. In addition, elemental adepts are able to learn various invocations that enable them to create a variety of effects.
> 
> ...


Whew, done. All in all, it looks like a fun class with enough versatility to sit it in T3. Nice work.

----------


## Xerlith

I see inspiration with DonQuixote's Spellshaping Codices.  :Small Tongue: 
I like it. Seems balanced and fun.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Alabenson

Based on some of the feedback I've gotten, I've made the following alterations to the class:

Added an _avoid planar effects_ effect to the Planar Breach invocation
Clarified the language for Earth Blast
Increased the length of Ice Blasts Dexterity penalty to 2 rounds.
Clarified the language for Magma Blast
Changed the initial secondary effect of Steam Blast to -2 to AC.

Edit:
Following some further testing, I've made some additional changes;
Clarified how Ability Focus interacts with Elemental Blast
Elemental Form invocation grants physical ability scores of new form
Increased haste duration for positive and negative blast to 2 rounds
Fire Blast language clarified
Air Blast buffed

----------


## Southern Cross

From what I could see, elemental adept appears to be a solid T3 class. There are still a few problems though..
At 10th level, a character with Lightning Blast has the spell-like equivalent of the Chain Spell metamagic feat. Considering that the sorceror/wizard equivalent is Chain Lightning, which is a 6th-level spell, it might be a tad overpowered.
Also, several new invocations have "as the spell" as a major part of the description. How often per day can the elemental adept use these invocations? Or are they usable at will, like other invocations?
Finally, since the elemental adept gains different types of elemental blast every four levels, this new class should *not* multiclass (unless someone wants to build one or more PrC(s) that also advance that class feature).

----------


## Alabenson

> From what I could see, elemental adept appears to be a solid T3 class. There are still a few problems though..
> At 10th level, a character with Lightning Blast has the spell-like equivalent of the Chain Spell metamagic feat. Considering that the sorceror/wizard equivalent is Chain Lightning, which is a 6th-level spell, it might be a tad overpowered.
> Also, several new invocations have "as the spell" as a major part of the description. How often per day can the elemental adept use these invocations? Or are they usable at will, like other invocations?
> Finally, since the elemental adept gains different types of elemental blast every four levels, this new class should *not* multiclass (unless someone wants to build one or more PrC(s) that also advance that class feature).


Consider that the 10th level Lightning Blast is only doing a base 5d6 damage at level 10, compared with the 10d6 that most of the wizard's damaging spells are doing. Also, keep in mind that a warlock can use the eldritch chain invocation from level 6 onwards, so all in all it really isn't terribly overpowered.

Yes, all of the elemental adept's invocations are "at will", as it says in the invocations section of the class.

----------


## Re'ozul

Most of the class seems okay, the only problems I have are with some blast types.

1) I'd clarify that the blast is always magic for DR purposes (even if it seems obvious), because otherwise DR will be murder early on for things like Air Blast.
2) DR overall will be terrible for the non-elemental damage type blasts. (Thing DR/cold iron or adamantine)

Air:
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Non-elemental damage, reduction to d4s and minor combat maneuver make this a pretty meh blast in my eyes.
*Level 5:* Since the Bullrush has to succeed for the prone save to even be attempted its only a minor upgrade.
*Level 10:* Now its gotten a huge power leap. Is the Prone from level 5 still in there, or was it replaced with daze?
*Level 15:* Unfriendliness vs allies makes it less usable. Further it becomes reflex half, meaning that with save DR may completely swallow the damage and negate the bullrush/prone rider since those are in theory secondary effects of the damage.


Dust
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Save or minor inconvenience. The rider is generally not noticable.
*Level 5:* Much more noticeable. Save or moderate combat suck, with minor suck regardless of save.
*Level 10:* So reflex vs suck AND fort vs even more suck? This means 2 saves are needed to not be easier to kill. At this point I'd really want this blast.
*Level 15:* Cone is nice, but its now reflex to get out of all the riders. It has its uses but once again friendly fire makes it circumstantial.


Earth
*Spoiler*
Show

Your iterative blast. It feels like a Super Shortbow or similar. This will likely be on many lists due to DPS potential and two non-elemental damage types at least reduces some DR issues.


Fire
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Damage bump, but its fire so a lot of things will resist. The damage bump may help equalizing that though. Solid.
*Level 5:* Burning is minor, but the gradual increase makes it much more useful. Nice progression.
*Level 10:* While not overwhelming, a quasi-AoE is always nice.
*Level 15:* Solid cap to this blast. Daze is good.


Ice
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Save vs minor debuff is okay, but hardly noticeable.
*Level 5:* 2 saves now, half speed is a lot more interesting.
*Level 10:* Slow combines both previous into a more devastating package. If you are fighting a non-casting solo-encounter, that one is toast.
*Level 15:* Basically save vs slow for 1rd. This one is good.


Lightning:
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* see fire, but less resisted so better.
*Level 5:* I have rarely seen deafened as a useful condition. Only against casters and even that is minor. Still as preventative anti-caster blast it has its uses.
*Level 10:* Yeah, this one is huge. Lesser Chain lightning is big. But since the only rider is deafened I wouldn't say its too bad.
*Level 15:* Yeah now its Overpowered. Potentially save or suck on any and all enemies (after all you affect a 60ft diameter sphere) is too huge. Maybe make it blinded for the big flash of the attack.


Magma:
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* The Damage types make it really easy to resist for higher level monsters with DR and fire resist. save vs prone is nice though.
*Level 5:* cumulative saves are never as good as concurrent saves, but its still a good progression as entangled is a useful condition.
*Level 10:* Good one, but the problem of easy to resist rears its head again.
*Level 15:* Reflex half and the resistability combined with loss of riders makes this only useful if you have range advantage, biting at the enemy from afar.


I'll make another post for the others later as its late now.

----------


## Re'ozul

Continued Blasts:

Negative Energy
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Increased Damage that is virtually never resisted. Very good blast against most enemies. The healing aspect is good for when you need it.
*Level 5:* Minor upgrades to either function, shaken isn't bad.
*Level 10:* Big frightened or guaranteed shaken. Not bad, the haste function though is really good if you have undead in your employ.
*Level 15:* Heh, panicked is good but can be a pain considering they will be running away. guaranteed 1d4 rds of shaken though is really nice. The bonus to undead though may be a bit high, a +10 at level 20 can be huge.


Ooze
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Fort or minor suck is okay considering it does acid damage.
*Level 5:* Same as Fire, but acid makes a good bit more useful.
*Level 10:* Sickened is good especially if guaranteed.
*Level 15:* Eh, I don't much care for lines aside from in dungeons, otherwise standard.


Positive Energy
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Opposite of negative energy. Likely many will take this down the line for out of combat healing.
*Level 5:* More healing and undead inconveniencing. The use of fortitude works due to specific trumping general, but it feels weird due to their usual immunity to stuff like that.
*Level 10:* Yikes, now we get into slight OP territory. While negative energy was the same if the party is undead, usually they aren't. So this presents the case that you now have free hastes for two people potentially.
*Level 15:* Partial actions don't exist in 3.5. Make it move action? The bonus for living creatures is way too powerful due to the party usually being living. Then again, most attack rollers are usually fairly optimized to that end at this point.


Smoke
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Fire and minor penalty. Its okay.
*Level 5:* This blast gets at level 5 what Ooze got at level 10. Actually a good switcheroo for people who would rather deal conditions than extra damage.
*Level 10:* Oh boy, sickened and blinded potentially. Poor guy.
*Level 15:* Good Upgrade, nauseated is powerful.


Steam
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* More fire. Thats 5 blasts that deal fire in some way. (Since water also can later on) It feels a bit uneven. This time a defense debuff, it works.
*Level 5:* same as dust. Not sure which is better.
*Level 10:* see level 5
*Level 15:* This one makes it potentially worse than Dust, because lines are less useful.


Water
*Spoiler*
Show

*Level 1:* Same damage type and the combined effects of level 1/5 of Air blast without lowered damage. I see no reason at this level to even take Air blast now.
*Level 5:* adding another effect to a single save isn't particularly great. All or nothing is usually somewhat meh.
*Level 10:* This one is interesting and makes the blast more versatile.
*Level 15:* The standard, but feels somewhat lacking. A deeper look at the level 10 duality option might have been better.


Overall a good selection of Blasts, but a bit heavy on fire.
No sonic blast at all. I'd have expected the sonic blast to carry deafened.
Sonic
*Spoiler*
Show

Level 1: d4s damage, no rider
Level 5: save vs deafened
Level 10: save vs dazed, deafened on save
Level 15: 10-15ft omnidirectional burst centered on caster, Will save.
Saved -> half damage and deafened.
Failed -> full damage & secondary save
Saved secondary -> dazed 1rd
Failed secondary -> Stunned 2 rds.


This would free up some conditions in order for Lightning to work of its flash and cause dazzled (maybe cumulative) and blinded, maybe daze.

Invocations:

Brilliant Aura:
Interesting, especially if things like True seeing don't negate it, as its just lots of bright light.

Brilliant Burst:
Double Edged sword. I personally wouln't use it unless I am annoying a group of undead from afar or my party has means to see other than eyesight. And if you have the positive energy blast, its somewhat less useful as out of combat healing.

Cinderform:
I personally don't see the point of the AC bonus other than for completeness sake as you are already immune to weapons and rays. Then again, there may be some mind affecting rays out there.
Also, more fire. Yes "*Cinder*form" basically spells that one out, but its still getting annoying.

The Controls:
Useful, especially wind and water.

Earth Glide:
Circumstantial but good to have. But I'm not sure its worth a Greater Slot.

Elemental Form:
I don't know. It seems somewhat weak, especially as you don't get Su abilities.

Elemental Survival:
Okay for a least, but swapped out later anyway when items become available.

Elemental Vitality:
Draconic Toughness. Its useful, but not overly so.

Elemental Wisdom:
Very Good. This means okay knowledge checks across the board.

Fiery Translocation:
More Fire *headdesk* Farther range than the normal version, added damage, but no major image. Seems fair.

Fog of Darkness:
Really good. 1000ft range is monstrous. The area is huge. Repeated save or suck and no one can see a damn.

Icy Patch:
Grease with token damage. It works.

Incinerate Magic:
Would you stop with the fire already. Otherwise Voracious Dispelling.

Incinerate Magic, Greater:
More Damage and luckily no touch restriction. Good, but too much fire.

Lifesense:
This one kind of doesn't fit and is entirely too good for a Least. I could see it as a least AND fitting the theme if it was restricted to elemental creatures.

Planar Breach:
Travel Gate, really good.

Radiant Soul:
Whooo, no need for a Soulfire enchant now.

Sleet Storm:
The inbetween for Icy Patch and Fog of Darkness

Soften Earth and Stone:
Useful and fitting.

Tremorsense:
acceptable, but the standard voidsense using sound/air currents would work as well.

Wall of smoke:
Minor Fog of Darkness. Works well.

Wind Wall:
Those poor archers the enemy sent against you.

----------


## Southern Cross

Let's see if I can redo the class table....
*Spoiler: Elemental Adept Class Table*
Show

*Level*
*BAB*
*Fort*
*Ref*
*Will*
*Special*
*Invocations Known*

*1st*
+0
+0
+0
+2
Elemental Blast 1d6
1

*2nd*
+1
+0
+0
+3
Elemental Resistances +2
2

*3rd*
+2
+1
+1
+3
Elemental Blast 2d6
2

*4th*
+3
+1
+1
+4
Additional Elemental Blast
3

*5th*
+3
+1
+1
+4
Elemental Blast 3d6
3

*6th*
+4
+2
+2
+5
Elemental Familiar, Elemental Resistances +4, Lesser Invocations
4

*7th*
+5
+2
+2
+5
Elemental Blast 4d6
4

*8th*
+6
+2
+2
+6
Additional Elemental Blast
5

*9th*
+6
+3
+3
+6
Elemental Blast 5d6
5

*10th*
+7
+3
+3
+7
 Blast Range Increases, Elemental Resistances +6
6

*11th*
+8
+3
+3
+7
Elemental Blast 6d6, Greater Invocations
7

*12th*
+9
+4
+4
+8
Additional Elemental Blast
7

*13th*
+9
+4
+4
+8
 Elemental Blast 7d6
8

 *14th*
+10
+4
+4
+9
 Elemental Resistances +8
8

 *15th*
+11
+5
+5
+9
 Elemental Blast 8d6
9

*16th*
+12
+5
+5
+10
 Additional Elemental Blast, Dark Invocations
10

*17th*
+12
+5
+5
+10
 Elemental Blast 9d6
10

 *18th*
+13
+6
+6
+11
 Elemental Immunities
11

 *19th*
+14
+6
+6
+11
Elemental Blast 10d6, Blast Range Increases
11

*20th*
+15
+6
+6
+12
Additional Elemental Blast, Summon Monolith
12

----------


## Alabenson

As part of my final playtesting of the class, I've edited some of the Elemental Adept's invocation descriptions to add / adjust duration information and specify that only one copy of certain battlefield control effects can exist simultaneously. The affected invocations are;
_Brilliant Aura_
_Brilliant Burst_
_Fog of Darkness_
_Ice Patch_

----------


## Alabenson

Upon further review, I've decided to rework how the Positive and Negative energy blasts work;
* Instead of healing living or unliving targets, the blasts now grant temp hp which lasts for up to 1 minute.
* The 5th level effects now grant the target bonuses on attack and saves equal to 1/3 the elemental adept's class level.
* At 15th level, the Negative Energy blast grants unliving targets immunity to turning and positive energy effects for 3 rounds.
* At 15th level, the Positive Energy blast grants living targets a _death ward_-type effect for 3 rounds.

----------


## Alabenson

I've added language to Lightning Blast's level 10 ability allowing secondary targets to negate the extra damage with a successful Reflex save, which should bring it more in line with Fire Blast.

----------

